# NEGLIGENCE at small animal boarder: Can I request them to cover vet bills?



## Kuechentuer (Oct 5, 2018)

Hi everyone 

For the past two weeks, we've had our four bunnies boarded locally (Cheshire) with a lady who had glowing reviews online and an absolutely lovely lodge and garden for small animals. 

However, when letting our bunnies out of their transport boxes (she had already packed them up for us to pick up), I discovered that one of my bunnies had a completely shut eye covered in pus and with completely matted fur around it. Of course we rushed to the vet immediately to discover a massive infection and corneal ulcer (probably due to an injury) after the vet cut off the matted fur to even be able to open the eye  

Since the rabbit was completely fine when taking her to boarding (had just been to the vets the previous week for health check and boarding) and since I would consider it severe negligence that she didn't spot the injury and festering eye (which must have been going for DAYS at least) could anyone advise if we can request her to cover the vet bills (we're on several antibiotics/anti-inflammatories and worst case might be looking at surgery to have the eye removed)?

Any experience with similar issues, insights from people with small animal boarding businesses or legal advice would be much appreciated.

Cheers,
Hannah


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

I would expect her to have insurance to cover injuries to her boarders. 
As this appears to have happened while your pet was in her care, and she allowed the situation to excacerbate by not seeking immediate veterinary help, I would expect her to foot the bill and give you an explanation how this happened.
I used to board dogs, and this would have been the case had this happened to one of my boarders. Also my Licence would have been in jeopardy for failing to seek veterinary attention for a sick/injured animal.


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

I would agree with the above. You need to make the owner of the boarding establishment aware of exactly what has happened and keep copies of any vet bills/ongoing treatment costs that you can use as evidence. Do this sooner rather than later, as a delay may jeopardise any claim you may bring against this person. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Kuechentuer: Poor rabbit! Hope he will be OK. Have you spoken to the owner of the place? I hope you do this asap and agree with the above, she must have (or should have?) insurance to cover this.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

As I was reading your post before I even got to the part about the injury I was thinking it seemed odd that she had the buns all packed up in their carrier already, rather than letting you see them and greet them first. Seems she had something to hide.

I hope your bun is going to be okay? Let us know how it goes when you contact her. Try to be calm and reasonable rather than confrontational, even though this is a horrible breach of trust.

Perhaps a certified letter with copies of the bills, records and pictures of the injury, rather than phone call.


----------

